# headboard question



## newbieowner (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello all,

Can anyone help me find DIYs on making a headboard? I tried searching in this section but came up empty.

TIA.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Do you have an idea yet of what kind of headboard you want? I've seen pics of headboards made from everything from wooden doors to mirrors to tufted upholstery to..., heck, all kinds of weird stuff.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

or the front of an old upright piano..... 

DM


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 30, 2012)

Just type in "plans to make a headboard" on Google and you will be overloaded


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It really depends on the look you want and whether you plan to attach it to the bed or the wall. Need it for something kinky like handcuffs?

As mentioned, antique panel doors make nice headboards. The architectural boneyard in my old part of the world had nice ones. The purist cringed knowing they were being stripped, trimmed and refinished for doors but so be it. 

Saw a cool headboard made from a truck grill once.


----------

